# Mild pain after urinating (Male)



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anybody else here with IBS get a mild pain after urinating sometimes? I know it's a little bit of a nasty way of putting it but sometimes it kinda feels like the achey pain when you've been up all night having sex...My doctor says IBS can cause urinating problems, making it more frequent etc, and I have had that, but I haven't asked him about the pain, I'm sure it probably is IBS related but I thought I'd ask if anybody else has it? I don't get it all of the time and it's not deabilitating or anything.


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

I got this for a few years before even my IBS developed. It's the detursor muscle in the bladder spasming.It might be worth a look because I now have a cronic unstable bladder and have to have constant-release oxybutynin patches to control the bladder or I constantly feel like i must empty my bladder. This happens even when its empty.It's up to you but if it starts to worsen, its worth getting it checked out.Best Regards,mr_colt


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

Any recent sexual experiences with a "loosie-goosie?"


----------

